# First con and no handler



## Skakuna (Feb 10, 2018)

In August I'm going for my very first con. I'm planning to take a fursuit with me, but I don't have anyone to be my handler. 
Those things I know:
1. Always have a bottle of water with and drink regularly, best to have a long straw so I can drink without taking off my head
2. Turn my head a lot to see if there really aren't any obstacles in my blind spots
3. Approaching someone to scare them off is a terrible idea
4. So is taking people's stuff without asking for permission
5. When I feel it's too hot immidately take off head
6. If there are kids, I wait for them to come to me, and kneel down so I'm on their level. Picking them up is not an option.

Anything else? My tail is gonna be very short so I won't be worried about someone pulling it or stomping at it.


----------



## raspberry27 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have the very same sort of question! In my thread you just posted in about going to a non-fur con.

I also won't have any handler, but I think you're wrong on point 5. I'd never randomly remove my head in public, even if I'm hot. The point is to plan ahead, and if you're feeling like you're getting too hot, take a minute to find a secluded spot to take it off. You don't want to get heat stroke, but you're supposed to know your limits and not push yourself to the point that you must absolutely take the head off in front of everyone.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 10, 2018)

raspberry27 said:


> I have the very same sort of question! In my thread you just posted in about going to a non-fur con..



I've been on anime cons and fantasy cons before, so that's how I've seen furs being abused in there...
And about the point 5, I was thinking about those moments where I feel like I really can't go on. The con I'm gonna attend to is gonna take place at holiday resort with bungalows instead of one building, plus as far as I know there won't be many fursuiters (the con is tiny, around 120 peeps are expected to come) so I don't even know if there is gonna be any place to 'safely' take off fursuits without others seeing...


----------



## raspberry27 (Feb 10, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> I've been on anime cons and fantasy cons before, so that's how I've seen furs being abused in there...



Can you explain a little more? What have you personally seen.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 10, 2018)

raspberry27 said:


> Can you explain a little more? What have you personally seen.


Well... I've heard screams 'furryfags' and many people saying 'oh look, those are those creeps who f*ck in those animal costumes, they are so gross, stupid creeps, they should go away one of those orgies of their'. And also rude stomping on tails.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 1, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> Well... I've heard screams 'furryfags' and many people saying 'oh look, those are those creeps who f*ck in those animal costumes, they are so gross, stupid creeps, they should go away one of those orgies of their'. And also rude stomping on tails.


I've been to lots of anime cons, and there's no reason for furs to feel left out. Most, if not all of those cons, are more multi-media than one fandom. I mean, you see super hero/villain cosplays, movie/tv character cosplay, and some people who just make random costumes. The people who pick on furs are just ignorant and rude. On that note, if you feel like someone is harassing you, don't be afraid to break the magic and take your head off and say something. Your comfort and safety is more important than the magic. Also, you can always tell con staff if someone is being a prick.


----------

